# Eggs & Smoked Gouda Cheese Fattie



## the dude abides (Oct 17, 2010)

World's Best Fattie...Hands Down

It's not fancy and it's super easy, and it's the sooo damned tasty.

1# chub Bob Evans sausage

3 large eggs scrambled

1/8 lb smoked gouda cheese

1/2# bacon (weave)

Started by making some scrambled eggs and putting them into the fridge to cool down.  In the meantime I rolled out a pound of sausage and chilled in the freezer.








then I added the eggs







 and the secret SMOKED GOUDA CHEESE (accept NO substitute)







got the weave ready to go







all rolled up and ready to rest for a bit







finally, I smoked this over apple at 250 for about 2.5 hours before I moved it over to the weber kettle to crisp the bacon over high heat.







oh my...these are soooo good.


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's an update.  The other fattie I made yesterday was an apple pancake fattie.  I took that over to the neighbors as my contribution to the football festivity food.  I didn't get any pics of that one.  but it was gone in a heartbeat.  This one I saved for myself.  I just wrapped it in foil and threw it in the fridge.  This morning I sliced up a few pieces and threw in a skillet.  Mmmmmm good.







sorry, my camera sucks


----------



## miamirick (Oct 17, 2010)

i was wondering yesterday what the second one was,  both looked good thought you might be saving it for the throwdown


----------



## adiochiro3 (Oct 18, 2010)

I am way overdue for a fattie!  Would like to get one in for the throwdown, but probably won't have time =-(  Looks great!


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 18, 2010)

Nice work Jay. I am going to the store in the morining to get some pork to grind into sausage for a fattie


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 19, 2010)

It's probably too simple for a thowdown, but its perfect for your tastebuds!!!


----------



## meateater (Oct 19, 2010)

The Dude Abides said:


> It's probably too simple for a thowdown, but its perfect for your tastebuds!!!


Probably right, pics not so much!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 19, 2010)

The Dude Abides said:


> It's probably too simple for a thowdown, *but its perfect for your tastebuds*!!!


why yes, yes it is...................


----------



## meateater (Oct 20, 2010)

chefrob said:


> why yes, yes it is...................




 Why brag all these fatties when that's the monthly T-Down?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks AWESOME Jay!!

This is going on the top of my Fattie list---Simple but Awesome !

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 20, 2010)

These look wonderful and I must admit until now I had no idea what a fattie is...I do now! I'm going to attempt one or two before the weekend. I know one is going to be the eggs and smoked gouda. Thanks for the idea I think it will be awesome for a breakfast sandwich while sitting in the blind on opening morning of Elk season.


----------



## shamong9 (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks dam good to me.  Taste is where its at, I cant eat a throw-down. Keep it up.


----------

